
Gnu screen with split screen - gtani
http://scie.nti.st/2008/8/22/gnu-screen-with-vertical-split-support
======
btw0
You can split the screen at every level of the display stack: tiling window
manager, dvtm, screen, emacs, now it's a big problem to choose which level to
split.

------
stcredzero
"Pound for pound," screen might just be the most useful GNU utility there is.
(That is, for such a small program, it has a ton of uses and makes so many
other programs more useful!)

------
hs
I haven't used screen for about a year or two. I can't stand the GNU/EMACS
keybinding. Naturally I chose dwm+mrxvt

The only thing I miss is attach/detach ... Does anyone know any alternative to
Screen?

Thx!

------
trezor
I couldn't see what the news here was until I actually clicked the link. For a
second I feared the obvious, ancient "look at what this tool can do!!!" links
which digg and reddit are notorious for was hitting Hacker news.

Cool stuff. None the less, I think the submitter should have made the headline
say "vertical split screen", since split screen really isn't news at all.

------
ajkirwin
I prefer the horizontal split. For reading say.. IRC, or websites, it's far
more useful than a vertical split.

~~~
silentbicycle
A vertical split is useful if you have, for example, a full-screen terminal
window and a large monitor. It's not generally useful to have a terminal
window 200+ characters wide.

A tiling window manager (e.g. dwm, xmonad) is often a better solution here,
but it's good to have the option in screen itself.

~~~
there
ratpoison is pretty much gnu screen for x11

~~~
silentbicycle
Right, and it's had vsplit for quite a while, too. Stumpwm
(<http://www.nongnu.org/stumpwm/>) is another WM along the same lines, though
I haven't tried it. It's written in Common Lisp, BTW.

I used ratpoison for a while, but I came to prefer tiling window managers
(e.g. dwm, xmonad, wmii, larswm) -- They generally have the same strengths as
ratpoison but fewer drawbacks. You still have to manage all of the actual
windows yourself in ratpoison, and it's _considerably_ more awkward to use
some programs (e.g. the gimp) that assume a typical WM. Most of the tiling WMs
I've used have a "floating" bit to accomodate clients that shouldn't be tiled.
Each has its own design quirks that make them hard to generalize about, but as
a group they tend to be very keyboard-friendly.

~~~
rkowalick
I was under the impression that ratpoison was considered a tiling WM.

~~~
silentbicycle
Actually, you're right, I wasn't specific enough. _Automatically_ tiling
window managers, sorry. Ratpoison breaks windows up into non-overlapping
tiles, but it doesn't (by default) automatically manage their placement
anymore than screen does. Opening up a new terminal (or whatever) covers the
previously active one.

The WMs I'm talking about automatically place windows into various layouts,
such as "master window on one side, other windows stacked vertically on the
other side", current window full-screen, current window floating with mouse-
drag-based move and resize, etc.

In dwm or wmii you can tag windows arbitrarily, and each tag works as a
separate workspace. Whenever you switch tags or add/remove a window, the
others are repositioned according to the current layout rule. In practice, I
often do things like run emacs on its own tag, but also on a tag shared with a
pdf or something I'm referencing. Workspace #8 is emacs, #4 is split
emacs+pdf+screen, etc. You just specify which windows to group together and it
does the rest, usually needing little intervention.

You can add this sort of fast grouping behavior to ratpoison via scripting
(and the scripting interface for it is pretty good), but it doesn't try to do
this by default. Its priority is on avoiding the mouse, rather than avoiding
manual window placement in general. The latter indirectly leads to an
interface with less mouse use anyway, though, since you seldom spend time
clicking to focus on, move, or resize windows except with programs that are
too awkward to use in tiles.

This has less and less to do with screen, though.

